# new Kodiak Texture machine



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just added this nice little Christmas present.We do a ton of popcorn removal & wallpaper removal so we follow that with knock down & orange peel textures


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice rig Aaron. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't wait to see the boys using it. I think we might give it a test run over Christmas


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This should really put on some material


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

Good thing you took pictures, because most likely that machine will never look that good again!

Nice Moves! Hope it makes you some $$$


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know it will look like it's 20 years old after about a month


----------



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

Upgrade that pole gun to a binks 7d and just spray your knockdown with the fluid nozzle you will love how much easier it is


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> I know it will look like it's 20 years old after about a month


lol....probably won't take that long.....nice rig.Need one myself.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Oct 31, 2008)

rjsabajr said:


> Upgrade that pole gun to a binks 7d and just spray your knockdown with the fluid nozzle you will love how much easier it is


I know I'm re-hashing an old thread here but why do you say this? The reason I ask is because we have always shot with pole guns and I'm interested in the 7d. I bought a binks 7e2 and never really liked it but I have heard about the 7d using the fluid nozzle only. I don't believe you can shoot with just a fluid nozzle using the 7e2 but you can using the 7d. Also what size of nozzle do you use for shooting knockdown?


----------

